# Background Creator?



## u-m3n (28. Juni 2003)

Ihr habt bestimmt die ahnung. Gibt es eine Art Background Creator..?

Damit ich solche kleinen Bilder machen kann wie hier?






Die dann als Background eingefügt besser aussehen?

www.counterstrike.de 

Da kann man dann sehen wie das aussieht...

Ich will nämlich auch einen Hintergrund machen nur gibt es nicht Programme wo sowas einfacher geht  in Paint sieht das beschissen aus und ich hab keine lust die Striche oder something like that selber zu ziehen 

Sagt mir einfach ob es so ein Prog gibt oder net


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (28. Juni 2003)

Da dir die Demoversion von Photoshop runter (http://www.adobe.de). Ist zwar etwas "Überdimensioniert" aber ein anderes Tool fällt mir grad nicht ein. Dieses VideoTutorial sollte dich dann etwas weiterbringen: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials115281.html

bye


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. Juni 2003)

Also die beste und speicherärmste Lösung ist, wenn du ein 2x2 Pixel großes Bild erstellt, welches die 2 Farben enthält, 1Pixel hoch in Deinem Fall halt oben Braun und unten 1Pixel hoch Schwarz.
Ich hoff, dass hilft dir weiter. 
Kuck auf meine Homepage, da hab ichs genauso gemacht...(Schleichwerbung...)


----------



## u-m3n (29. Juni 2003)

Vielen dank euch Beiden 

Íhr habt mir sehr geholfen


----------

